# I'd give anything in the world to have this picture clear



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

_** Remove oversized picture_

It is my absolute favorite picture I ever took of my baby and it isn't as clear as I want.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a nice shot of your dog. it has a warm tone
but that adds to the pic. i'm talking the pic misvette2u has.
i have a friend that's a professional photographer
i'll ask him where can you send it to have lighten.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awww, the focus point was on the bully stick. Such a sweet picture of her though. 

If you have anything like photoshop elements you can do a layer thing which can't totally fix it, but could help it. 

It would be great if doggiedad's friend could do something with it. Sometimes adding a filter can cover up a photo's problems - like a texture or glow...I'm not good at this stuff but will try. 

Attempt 1


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

More attempts...


----------



## AgilityPup (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a sharpening mask thrown on it.  It's a little clearer. Very cute picture.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I do have PS, I'll do as you guys suggest! *Thank you*!

I wish the focal point was her face, not the bulls penis! LMAO, but such is non-professional photography


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Smith3 said:


> I do have PS, I'll do as you guys suggest! *Thank you*!
> 
> I wish the focal point was her face, not the bulls penis! LMAO, but such is non-professional photography


You could selectively soften the bully stick and sharpen the dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

chelle said:


> You could selectively soften the bully stick and sharpen the dog.


That's what I would do.

Unfortunately, there still isn't a really good way to move the focal point in an image capture. They are developing a new "3-D" camera where you can choose the focal point after the capture, which will be awesome.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I could not get it lighter without losing quality.
I did crop the couch which was making it all seem yellow/gold.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, I gave it a shot


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ummm...stupid question here, but is a bully stick really a bull's penis? I think I am completely grossed out right now  LOL....how do you explain that when someone asks what your dog is chewing on?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Danielle609 said:


> Ummm...stupid question here, but is a bully stick really a bull's penis? I think I am completely grossed out right now  LOL....how do you explain that when someone asks what your dog is chewing on?


Yeah, it really is.  You can actually make it pretty fun when someone asks. :laugh:


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

chelle said:


> Yeah, it really is.  You can actually make it pretty fun when someone asks. :laugh:



Okay, I have to ask......how?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Beau said:


> Okay, I have to ask......how?


How what? It is cut off, cleaned, and dried. It also smells like pee and gave my dog the runs, so even though he loved it, no more for us. Too bad, as I have several 3-foot-long ones in the basement.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry, I guess that wasn't clear! 

I was referring to chelle's comment about making it fun when people ask what a bully stick is......


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Finally got some of the orange out...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Beau said:


> Okay, I have to ask......how?


Other person: "What is that, anyway?"
You: "It's a penis."
Other person: "It is a .. what?"
You: "It's a penis."
Other person: Silence. Stare. Looks down to dog, looks back to you. Attempts to process. "How can that be a penis?"
You: "It is a bull penis."
Other person: "A penis doesn't look like that."
You: "It looks like that once it is processed and such."
Other person: "EWWWWWWWWWWW that's GROSSSSSSSS!"
You: "My dog loves it."

Dog person: "Oh, cool, where do you get that?"
Non-dog person: "Eww that's disgusting!"

Just one way it can go, hehehheeeeeee

ETA --keeping a straight face gets maximum effect.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

chelle said:


> Other person: "What is that, anyway?"
> You: "It's a penis."
> Other person: "It is a .. what?"
> You: "It's a penis."
> ...



Bravo! :toasting:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Probably not what you had in mind, but I had some fun with it anyway


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Probably not what you had in mind, but I had some fun with it anyway


I like the way you did that! Looks good!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Can someone photoshop out the penis?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I can't, because you'd have to rebuild her paw/leg and it's not going to look very good.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> Can someone photoshop out the penis?


I'm going to try, but I already doubt that it'll look right.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You know, I just thought how funny it would be for someone just stumbling on here and reading my post :rofl: Only on a dog forum would you find such a question.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've photoshopped out an anus but that was for our adoption pages


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

See if this works:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> See if this works:


Not bad at all! Good job on this!

I need to get Photoshop back on this computer.... I've been away from it for too long! I'm missing out on all this fun!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Smith3 if you want to repost the original back so people can continue to work on it at that larger size, feel free. 

For people who were not on the board at the time, this sweet little girl is one who left far too soon. I would love it if he could have this picture of her fixed up nicely and appreciate everyone who is using their skills to do so.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think Anthony gets the prize, it's completely awesome. I have a clone tool but can't do that good


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I think Anthony gets the prize, it's completely awesome. I have a clone tool but can't do that good


I agree, it's amazing


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Smith3 if you want to repost the original back so people can continue to work on it at that larger size, feel free.
> 
> For people who were not on the board at the time, *this sweet little girl is one who left far too soon*. I would love it if he could have this picture of her fixed up nicely and appreciate everyone who is using their skills to do so.


Oh no. I didn't know this.

Please email me the original. I'll clean it up, and send you a printable.
[email protected]



msvette2u said:


> I think Anthony gets the prize, it's completely awesome. I have a clone tool but can't do that good


Thank you


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That is so sweet of you to do


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Anthony, very much.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

How's this?

GSD project pic | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

I did my best, hope you like it!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Smith3 if you want to repost the original back so people can continue to work on it at that larger size, feel free.
> 
> For people who were not on the board at the time, this sweet little girl is one who left far too soon. I would love it if he could have this picture of her fixed up nicely and appreciate everyone who is using their skills to do so.


Oh Gawd, I'm so so very sorry to hear that. 

Both this beautiful girl and her human parents deserve something good. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

It's things like this, that makes this board so awesome!

The GSD community really is a unique and special group of people, and I'm honored you've allowed me to become a small part of it.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone!! This is amazing and has brightened my stress filled week!!


----------

